# [XFS] Coupure de courant, et là, c'est le drame (résolu)

## Trapamoosch

Bonjour,

J'avais déjà eu quelques coupures violentes de mon PC (crash notamment) et j'avais toujours réussi à tout récupérer sans soucis avec xfs_check et xfs_repair.

Ce coup-ci malheureusement, j'ai eu moins de chance. Depuis une coupure de courant qui a eu lieu pendant l'estinction du PC, plus moyen de booter.

Je récupère pléthore d'erreurs du type 

```
kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=39853758, high=2, low=6299326, sector=39853758 

kernel: ide: failed opcode was: unknown 

kernel: end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 39853758 

kernel: I/O error in filesystem ("hda3") meta-data dev hda3 block 0x886b0       ("xfs_trans_read_buf") error 5 buf count 8192 

kernel: hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error } 
```

Et suit un kernel panic parce qu'il ne trouve pas init.

J'ai les mêmes erreurs disque si je lance xfs_check, xfs_repair ou badblocks.

Vu comme ça on pourrait croire que le disque est en fin de vie ou carrément mort, mais pourtant ma partition Windows qui est sur le même disque n'a aucune erreur et le disque tourne très bien.

Evidemment entre deux je vais faire une sauvegarde totale du disque, mais à part le remplacement, qu'est-ce que je peux tenter pour réparer la partition endommagée ?Last edited by Trapamoosch on Thu May 04, 2006 7:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MadOnGentoo

Un truc con, t'as essayé de monter ta partition depuis un liveCD ? 

Déja ça te donnera une idée, peut être que le système de journalisation de XFS est en panique à cause de la coupure.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Oui la partition se monte sans problème, mais quand j'essaie d'y avoir accès je me retrouve avec les mêmes erreurs sur pas mal de fichiers. Je pense pouvoir récupérer une grosse partie des données donc, pour ça je m'en fais pas, le plus important pour moi c'est de savoir s'il y a un moyen pour rendre la partition réutilisable, même s'il faut tout virer et reprendre sur du propre.

----------

## Ey

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kernel: hda: dma_intr: error=0x40 { UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=39853758, high=2, low=6299326, sector=39853758 
> 
> ...

 

Je suis désolé pour toi mais ça c'est un problème MATERIEL. Donc en gros, tu peux essayer d'aller débrancher rebrancher ton DD on sait jammais le cable est peut-être mal connecté (mais vu que c'est apparu juste après ta panne de courant...)

Je penses que tu vas devoir te racheter un DD...

EDIT : bon je vais être un peu plus explicite : le plantage (le vrai) il est au début : dma_intr n'arrive pas à lire un secteur sur le disque, et forcément le module gérant le fs va pas pouvoir s'en sortir si il y a des secteurs illisibles sur le disque...

Sinon si tu veux tu peux essayer le temps de récupérer tes données de désactiver le dma avec hdparm voire même le mode 32 bit ça te permettra peut-être de lire l'intégralité du disque

----------

## Trapamoosch

OK, mais ça m'étonne quand même que ma partition Windows fonctionne sans soucis. La coupure de courant aurait pu endommager physiquement que la partition Linux ?

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour,

Un secteur est peût être devenu defectueux suite à l'arrêt brutal... Les disques modernes ont un "pool" de secteurs pour remplacer les secteurs. Quand des secteurs defectueux commence à apparaître, ce n'est pas forcement bon signe...

Donc essaie de sauvegarder ce que tu peux. regardes le statut du disque, ca peut aider à ce faire une idée (SMART avec smarttools par exemple)...

Bonne chance.Last edited by _droop_ on Wed May 03, 2006 6:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trapamoosch

J'avais pensé à smarttools, pas de soucis de ce côté là, il dit que tous les tests passent.

----------

## NoZ

XFS est pas un bon choix pour les machines qui ont souvent des problèmes de crash ou de coupures de courant XD

----------

## Ey

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> J'avais pensé à smarttools, pas de soucis de ce côté là, il dit que tous les tests passent.

 

Donc ça doit être des secteurs défectueux... à moins que smarttools est raté qqchose...

----------

## geekounet

 *NoZ wrote:*   

> XFS est pas un bon choix pour les machines qui ont souvent des problèmes de crash ou de coupures de courant XD

 

Bah j'ai XFS sur mon laptop, et après qq coupures pour cause de batterie vide  :Laughing: , j'ai jamais rien perdu. Mais ça doit venir du fait que j'ai que 512Mo de RAM, et bien remplie en général (je me retrouve souvent avec 200Mo en swap  :Shocked: ), du coup ya pas trop de cache.

Par contre, j'ai mis XFS aussi sur le PC de mon ptit frère (qui a 1Go de RAM) qui crash régulièrement à cause de sa CG ATI   :Evil or Very Mad:  , et une fois il a perdu pas mal de données. Donc maintenant, je lui ai conseillé de faire un sync avant de se délogguer (parce que c'est là que ça crash) pour éviter ça  :Laughing: 

PS: si vous avez un lien vers une solution pour ce crash ATI, j'en veux bien. J'ai déjà vu passer qq topic dessus, mais j'ai la flemme de chercher, et c'est pas ma priorité  :Smile: 

----------

## Argian

Ma solution, passer de xfs à reiser4 (Il y un exemple de problème xfs ici ) mais mes vieux problèmes sont différents des tiens, ça fait juste un +1 pour un autre fs et +10 pour un troll  :Wink: 

PS : C'est quand même la seule fois que j'ai demandé de l'aide sur ce forum et ... rien  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Trapamoosch

Bon, et bien je crois que je suis bon pour sauvegarder tout et faire marcher la garantie.

Pour le débat pour ou contre XFS ou un autre truc, c'était pas vraiment ce que je demandais, à part ce pépin là j'ai jamais eu de soucis et je pense bien que ça aurait pu arriver avec n'importe quel autre FS.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Quelques (bonnes nouvelles). En désespoir de cause, je me suis mis à tester tous les logiciels de diagnostics, tous constructeurs confondus :

Seagate Seatools : disque dur mort

Drive Fitness Tools (IBM/Hitachi) : disque dur mort

Data Lifeguard Diagnostic (Maxtor) : miracle, secteurs défectueux, réparer ? Toujours en désespoir de cause, je clique sur oui après avoir lu l'avertissement comme quoi le contenu des secteurs pouvait être perdu. L'utilitaire répare les secteurs, je relance un test pour voire un peu, plus d'erreur. A tout hasard je tente un boot de la Gentoo sans grand espoir et miracle (bis) ça marche ! Bonus : aucune perte de donnée à déplorer.

Voila, ce petit utilitaire Western Digital, même s'il tourne sous Windows (il y a une version DOS gravable sur cd bootable) est la bonne surprise de la soirée.  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *Trapamoosch wrote:*   

> Data Lifeguard Diagnostic (Maxtor) : miracle, secteurs défectueux, réparer ? Toujours en désespoir de cause, je clique sur oui après avoir lu l'avertissement comme quoi le contenu des secteurs pouvait être perdu. L'utilitaire répare les secteurs, je relance un test pour voire un peu, plus d'erreur. A tout hasard je tente un boot de la Gentoo sans grand espoir et miracle (bis) ça marche ! Bonus : aucune perte de donnée à déplorer.

 

Comme quoi je m'étais pas complètement planté sur le diagnostique, ça fait plaisir  :Very Happy: 

----------

## freezby

Je déterre ce topic juste pour signaler que Data lifeguard diagnostic est proposé par Western Digital et non Maxtor. (Il peut néanmoins être utilisé pour n'importe quelle marque de disque dur).

Je précise aussi qu'il m'a également sauvé la vie. J'avais des "Superblocks corrompus". J'ai testé les divers outils de xfs mais rien n'y a fait. Je me suit tourné faire ce soft en désespoir de cause et ca m'a permis de corriger les erreurs et de pouvoir rebooter sur ma gentoo afin de faire les sauvegardes nécessaires quant à mon changement de disque dur. (L'autre étant visiblement en fin de vie). Voilou

A tester en dernier recours donc  :Smile: 

NB : diagnostiqué c'est l adjectif, diagnostic c'est le nom  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Et en ces périodes d'orages pensez a éteindre votre ordinateur   :Wink: 

Sinon ReiserFS 3, très résistant, jamais eu de pertes de données après un hard reboot. Ext3 m'a semblé moins robuste mais dispose d'une bibliothèque très important d'outils de diagnostic/réparation ce qui en fait p-e le FS le plus sûr (avec le mode data=journal).

ReiserFS 4, pas mal non plus mais j'ai arrêté après une frayeur du a une incompatibilité entre l'outil de formattage et la version de Reiser4 de mon noyau (pourtant tous les deux en version "finale" d'après Namesys), bref pas fini, et vu les doutes actuels sur l'avenir de ce FS...

----------

